
Show HN: Access npm commands programmatically from JavaScript - manak
https://github.com/Manak/npm-programmatic
======
navalsaini
Hello - I looked into the project and code.

Just wondering, are there any usecases for encapsulating the npm command as a
nodejs library? :-) Couldnt think of something in particular, but curious to
know...

------
cryptoquick
This is a great idea!

~~~
manak
Thanks :D

